# Calling All Wine Gurus



## CraftyZA (20/3/14)

I've got a pregnant friend.
She misses smoking, so i hooked het up with 0nic vaping. Sorted.
Her other craving is red wine with good food.
You can get zero alcohol beer around every corner.

Question is: where do i get zero alcohol red wine?


----------



## Die Kriek (20/3/14)

Only place I could find with a non alcoholic red that isn't sparkling (and doesn't just look like red grape juice) is wineweb.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

